

Authorize.net: MasterCard and Discover are modifying their rules - goodmitton
http://www.authorize.net/support/pafaqs/

======
dminor
Pretty big change -- we were surprised we hadn't heard of it before.
MasterCard support is only required for certain merchant codes though, whereas
Discover has it required for all.

------
alanh
Good move for Discover, making it harder to support one of the least popular
card types. Real smart business move.

